# جداول Excel لاحتساب نسبة انجاز المشاريع



## المشروعات (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 
ياشباب اريد جداول Excel لاحتساب نسبة انجاز اى مشروع (اى بمعنى forms جاهزة)​ 
و امثلة من الواقع على كيفية حساب النسبة الانجاز بــ Excel ان امكن​ 
و لكم جزيل الشكر مقدما​


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (3 مارس 2009)

I can help you in this matter, but sorry the xls sheet I have is my company's asset and I can't give it to you
any way, you can calculate the % complete of the project using 3 methods
1- by calculating the % of payments submitted to the lclient at any period of time related to the contract value(in case of lump sum contracts(
2- by calculating the earned value of manhours consumed and calculated by primavera related to the overall cumulative manhours of the project
3- by xls sheet through breaking down all quantities of project work and give every work package a relative weight , this relative weight may be according to cost or evenue, then at any time you can calculate the quantities of work done and convert these quantities to % of the work package and multiply this % by the work package relative weight to result in the % done proportional to the overall project

I hope that I could help you somewhat, sorry again for not being able to attach the sheet

regards


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 مارس 2009)

اهلا بك اخونا الكريم المشروعات

كما اشار اخي الفاضل عبد القادر حجاج

فيمكنك استخدام اي من الطرق الثلاث التي تفضل بها

وايضا
يمكنك التجول في مكتبتنا المتخصصة 
في قسمنا هذا ادارة المشاريع

وستجد موضوعا بعنوان:

كل ما تبحث عنه في ادارة وقت المشروع وتخطيط المشروع ( تابع للمكتبة ) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=72322

وهو يعتبر قسما كاملا يحوي روابط موضوعات تتعلق بادارة الوقت واحتساب نسب الانجاز
ارجو ان تجد فيه ما يفيدك


----------



## المشروعات (22 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا شباب ...... و يا ريت شرح اشمل ان امكن
و شكرررررررررررا
:81:​


----------



## oco22 (20 مارس 2010)

الله يباركلك


----------



## عماد داود (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور عزيزي المشروعات


----------



## بسمالله (30 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون هذا الملف ما تبحث عنه 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## برنسيسة الجامعة (22 يوليو 2011)

سلمت اناملك اخي عبد القادر 

تحيتي


----------



## helpthem (23 يوليو 2011)

salam aleikoum
what is that 
your file has no relation with the subject


----------



## muhhaned78 (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hmadamaxseres (12 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## abatahah (7 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## mahamcpm (8 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abosalah1 (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الجفري (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mafathy (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (29 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر للأخ عبد القادر حجاج


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

